# Why is blue printing purple?



## weldonacres (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm using the Artanium UV ink with the Epson C88+ printer. Lately my royal blues have been coming out purple and I don't know what's causing this. I am using the appropriate color profile supplied by Alpha Supply. I am aware that the darker the blue gets the more it ends up looking purple but that is not the problem here. The blue I'm using (Pantone 286CV) has printed royal in the past but now something is causing it to go purple.


----------



## IYFGraphics (Sep 28, 2009)

:welcome:We're glad to have you aboard!

Have you changed the brand of sublimation paper your using?


----------



## weldonacres (Oct 1, 2010)

I have not. I believe it's called TruePix HD (or something similar).


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

It could be a change in the ink composition, the paper, the temperature etc.


----------



## RussCarpenter (Oct 29, 2007)

Do a nozzle check on a plain sheet of normal paper.

My colours always look odd when the heads need cleaning. 1 clean is not enough sometimes...

Hth...


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

In addition to doing a nozzle check you might print a small 1 x 1 inch square of each color. Sometimes a simple nozzle check doesn't show all the problems, especially with yellow which is probably what you are missing.


----------



## jpkevin (Oct 22, 2007)

weldonacres said:


> I'm using the Artanium UV ink with the Epson C88+ printer. Lately my royal blues have been coming out purple and I don't know what's causing this. I am using the appropriate color profile supplied by Alpha Supply. I am aware that the darker the blue gets the more it ends up looking purple but that is not the problem here. The blue I'm using (Pantone 286CV) has printed royal in the past but now something is causing it to go purple.


Go through all of your color settings in your graphics program. All it takes is for one to be off, and your colors would change.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

blue is hard to print. you can try to adjust the color itself to be lighter or darker and see if that helps. check your purple and see if it comes out grey.


----------



## synguy3 (Apr 16, 2009)

When using a blue in your design, always make sure to leave at least a 30% difference in your Cyan and Magenta values.
Blue is close to purple in the CMYK spectrum. Remember, use a low amount of magenta whenever using high amounts of cyan to avoid purple.
EXAMPLE: C-100 M-70 Y-0 K-0


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

synguy3 said:


> When using a blue in your design, always make sure to leave at least a 30% difference in your Cyan and Magenta values.
> Blue is close to purple in the CMYK spectrum. Remember, use a low amount of magenta whenever using high amounts of cyan to avoid purple.
> EXAMPLE: C-100 M-70 Y-0 K-0


Thanks. It's the first time that I heard of this "30% differenece" but I think this makes sense.


----------



## BRC (Mar 27, 2007)

You need to make sure that you are using RGB for dye sublimation and not CMYK values or the colors will not come out correct.


----------



## vctradingcubao (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks Terry. I've heard this before, but a little confusing for me since our Roland requires us to use CMYK files when sending to the RIP.


----------

